# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dojenje na sekunde

## Sirius Black

Za novu godinu odlučila sam definitivno prestati dojiti, ali bez nekih trauma za dijete. Prvi dan je bilo plakanja popodne jer joj nisam dala cicu, rekla sam da me boli i smeta i da je gotovo. Prije toga sam joj isto govorila da me boli i prekidala podoje, ali to joj je bilo ok tak dugo dok je dobila bar malo kad je tražila. Taj dan nije zaspala popodne, dobila je malo navečer i po noći, drugi dan smo isto pregovarale i smanjile dojenje na minimum, tj. kad je baš velika kriza. Nakon toga je počela spavati po cijele noći, odnosno kad se budila bilo je dovoljno malo maženja ili vode. 
U međuvremenu je bila prehlađena i imala laringitis, pa sam joj opet dala da cica kad traži, ali uz prekide. I kako je ozdravila, ostala nam je ista praksa da može cicati kad hoće ali uz vremensko ograničenje, tj. prekid nakon 20-ak sekundi. S vremenom smo došle na 10 sekundi i cicanje ponekad ujutro, preko dana ništa, osim ponekad kad dođem s posla, i navečer za uspavljivanje. Ja brojim do 10 i već na deset sama pusti. 
Od jučer smo na dva dnevna dojenja po 7 sekundi za svaku stranu. U stanju je urlati do besvijesti ako joj ne dam, ali ako dam i prekinem, uopće se ne buni i više ju ne zanima.
Ono kaj mene iznenađuje je kaj P. tvrdi da mlijeka i dalje ima, iako ne mogu istisnuti ni kap, a prije je sve curilo. Sad sam trudna 20 tjedana i mislila sam da se u trudnoći ionako količina smanjuje.

----------


## makita

Baš prava tema za mene. 
Dijelim s tobom iskustvo, ako ne dam kad treba/hoće, dreka i vika, ako dam na par sekundi, sve ok...katkad malo tužnjikav ili češće traži al opet...po noći nema nacicavanja, dam par sek, okrene se na drugu stranu, a ja konačno zaspem bez iskrivljene i ukočene kičme.

A vezano za trudnoću, mogu samo navest da sam tijekom cijele trudnoće dojila i da se dijete nije žalilo. Kad sam rodila nakon mjesec-dva mi je bilo too much i tata je uzeo većeg na igru/buđenje i prošlo je kroz tjedan dana...još kroz idućih mjesec-dva je katkad spomenuto, al ništa značajno

----------

